# Rolling Trades PCW



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Sure … that's nice … but … I'm holding out to build myself a Studley Tool Chest:










Can you blame me??


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

when did you take that picture of my chest

Dennis


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Oddly, Dennis … while you were in the shower ;-)

I hope humor isn't lost in the language exchange !

Trying this, too:

Mærkeligt nok var det mens du var i brusebad ;-)

[I love Google….]


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

hey Neil I thought you were dutch and theen you speak the only language there is
how did you learned that it used to bee secret and only for V.I.P.s

dine stave måde er fuldstændig korekt (your spelling is complitly correct)

Dennis

Dang I didn´t see the (I love Google )


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks to be rather unruly to load in and out of a van/truck.


----------

